# "Title not available"



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I am currently watching "Death Tunnel" off The Horror Channel (149) live. I know this because the Guide and Mini-Guide tell me. However, if I press Info, it says "Title unavailable". Clearly the Info message is wrong because the guides know the title. The full Guide also has a description, which the Info button has not.

To add insult to injury, if I switch to a different tuner and then switch back, I get "Programme classification not known" and I have to hit OK and enter my Adult PIN to actually watch it. This despite the time now being gone midnight, when as is well known only adults can be awake. (Switching to Guide and back doesn't require a PIN, though.)

Sometimes this software is so flaky it surprises me.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I am getting exactly the same on BBC4 (107)


----------

